# New Wheel mitt/pad



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I need a new wheel mitt/pad what have people got that can recommend?

I am replacing my Dooka wheel mitt and to be honest it hasn't been that good it just seems to have fallen apart.


----------



## tightlines (Jul 16, 2011)

i have the wo-wo wheel wash mitt


----------



## tyreman (Jan 28, 2007)

Another vote for the Wo wo mitt,it's one of things that once used you'll wonder why you didn't get one sooner !


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Tried a few different mitts over the years, the Incredimitt has proven to be my favourite. Initially they are slightly on the firm side but become flexible after a couple of uses. Like many in fact. So Incredimitt is my suggestion.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

I swapped my dooka to a wo wo after it did similar. That and my dooka washpad!

Now using a wowo wheel mitt along with AF brushes and woolies and gone back to a Microfibre madness incredipad.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

tightlines said:


> i have the wo-wo wheel wash mitt





tyreman said:


> Another vote for the Wo wo mitt,it's one of things that once used you'll wonder why you didn't get one sooner !


Thanks guys i totally forgot about wo-wo, just ordered one looks great.:thumb:


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Jonny_R said:


> I swapped my dooka to a wo wo after it did similar. That and my dooka washpad!
> 
> Now using a wowo wheel mitt along with AF brushes and woolies and gone back to a Microfibre madness incredipad.


Its funny you say that i have a Dooka Washpad and its just sitting in my draw. Im not impressed by it. my go to is the Adam's 10" wash pad and i use the Microfibre madness incrdipad for lower levels.


----------



## TonyHill (Jul 28, 2015)

Strange this. Not so long ago almost everyone was recommending Dooka wash pads, now there's a few people that seem unimpressed....is there a quality issue with them...??


----------



## Ads_ClioV6 (Apr 27, 2014)

@dooka


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

TonyHill said:


> Strange this. Not so long ago almost everyone was recommending Dooka wash pads, now there's a few people that seem unimpressed....is there a quality issue with them...??


I do not know but for me i just can not get on with it.


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

Are you looking after your Dooka pads correctly? I have a wash mitt and wheel mitt and they have been fine, been using them about a year.


----------



## steve_07 (Apr 10, 2015)

shane_ctr said:


> Its funny you say that i have a Dooka Washpad and its just sitting in my draw. Im not impressed by it. my go to is the Adam's 10" wash pad and i use the Microfibre madness incrdipad for lower levels.


It would look better being used on my car


----------



## DrH (Oct 25, 2015)

My Dooka wheel pad has disintegrated as well I now have a small one and an even smaller one. I really rate the pad for the bodywork but the wheel one has never been any good in my opinion. It is too thick for the alloys spokes on one of our cars.


----------



## aslettd (Nov 29, 2016)

I recently bought a Sam's detailing wheel mitt from ebay, £6 and although I've only used it the once it seems a bargain, although maybe a bit small for my thickset hands lol


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Blueberry said:


> Are you looking after your Dooka pads correctly? I have a wash mitt and wheel mitt and they have been fine, been using them about a year.


After every wash I rinse them out with warm water and then hang on my washing line in the garage to air dry. The wheel mitt has just fallen to bits


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I use a wheel woolies to clean the inside and front face of the wheel and a small piece of grouting sponge to do the backs of the spokes.

After a dozen or so washes I replace the sponge.


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Andy from Sandy said:


> I use a wheel woolies to clean the inside and front face of the wheel and a small piece of grouting sponge to do the backs of the spokes.
> 
> After a dozen or so washes I replace the sponge.


That's another one for me I'm always hearing good things about wheel woolies and got this from PB

http://www.polishedbliss.co.uk/acatalog/pb-luxury-spoke-back-woolie-cat4.html

Have to say I don't like this either for me it's all about the EZ brush, wheel brush and a nice mitt


----------



## Andy from Sandy (May 6, 2011)

I don't use the bent ones. I think they are a gimmick. Only the straight that allows for a good contact with the wheel.


----------



## Teufel (Feb 21, 2016)

http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incrediflair

Pretty good wish they made a big bigger version for my big hand lol not that easy to put the mitt on  otherwise great tool


----------



## Choppy (Aug 8, 2013)

Teufel said:


> http://www.cleanandshiny.co.uk/microfiber-madness-incrediflair
> 
> Pretty good wish they made a big bigger version for my big hand lol not that easy to put the mitt on  otherwise great tool


I find it a little bit to big for mine lol but still definitely the best wheel mitt IMO


----------



## Mcpx (Mar 15, 2016)

Have the large Dooka pad and find it fantastic quality, just a bit like hard work to use, carries so much wash solution it takes forever to rinse out. The Dooka wheel mitt I find really difficult to use, so mine is still in great condition because I've only ever used it twice. If I can't get my wheels clean with my brushes and I have to go for a mitt I use a Halfords microfibre noodle glove, just like a noodle mitt but with fingers. They are only a couple of quid and let you work your fingers in between all the spokes. I bought a spare in the last 3 for 2 deal expecting to replace it regularly but it's holding up really well and my spare still has the tags on.


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

I have a Paragon Microfibre mitt, I mainly use it for cleaning behind the spokes. Does a good job, rinses out well, comes up well in the washing machine, too.


----------



## Jonny_R (Oct 23, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> Are you looking after your Dooka pads correctly? I have a wash mitt and wheel mitt and they have been fine, been using them about a year.


Yeah, always thoroughly rinse out with free flowing water and then left on a maiden to air dry.

Pad started to disintegrate after about 8 months. wheel one wasnt quite as bad and lasted 12 months. Just didn't quite live upto my expectations. Whether i was expecting too much maybe from all the reviews and it being a natural wool product and pushing 12 months old.


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

Another one I use to get to the barrels and behind spokes when space is limited is this. 
Prefer something more substantial for faces though.










They had them in Halfords, green last time I saw them, mine is in America so you don't see that colour here AFAIK.


----------



## dooka (Aug 1, 2006)

We are sorry to hear some of you had had a few issues. We do offer a no quibble exchange within a year and if between a year and two, we offer 10% off a new pad.

We usually find what kills leather hides is enzymes, so wash and wax shampoos and caustics. Basically, if you don't want to put your hand in it, don't use a natural sheepskin wash media.

Please feel free to email us at info (at) dooka co uk and we will be happy to advise or replace..


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

dooka said:


> We are sorry to hear some of you had had a few issues. We do offer a no quibble exchange within a year and if between a year and two, we offer 10% off a new pad.
> 
> We usually find what kills leather hides is enzymes, so wash and wax shampoos and caustics. Basically, if you don't want to put your hand in it, don't use a natural sheepskin wash media.
> 
> Please feel free to email us at info (at) dooka co uk and we will be happy to advise or replace..


Just want to clarify i have used Rob at Dooka for a few years now and never had any problems and this post is not having a pop at Dooka just asking what people recommend its just for me Dooka pads are not what i hoped for. :thumb:

if it helps i use wheel mitt roughly once every 2 weeks and only use Auto finesse Revolution wheel soap. after use its always finished with warm water and left to dry naturally. :thumb:


----------



## Kevlar (Nov 12, 2006)

The WO WO ones are superb, i have one my friend also has one bought on his recommendation great mitt just the right size and they wash up great to - also grabbed the wheel drying towel they do...they usually have some deals on to.


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

Kevlar said:


> The WO WO ones are superb, i have one my friend also has one bought on his recommendation great mitt just the right size and they wash up great to - also grabbed the wheel drying towel they do...they usually have some deals on to.


^^^:thumb:
The wheel mitt and wheel drying towel are superb


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

Looking forward to my new mitt arriving


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> Looking forward to my new mitt arriving


So which one did you go for in the end??


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

camerashy said:


> So which one did you go for in the end??


Wo-wo mitt


----------



## camerashy (Feb 9, 2014)

shane_ctr said:


> Wo-wo mitt


You won't be dissapointed mate, they appear to be self cleaning as well


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

On the strength of this thread I've just ordered a wo-wo mitt. Looking forward to trying it.


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

wowo products across their full range i find excellent quality
todds


----------



## WO-WO (Jun 29, 2015)

Morning All

Just wanted to say thanks for the feedback in this thread - great to read so many of you have become part of the Wo-Wo family and even better are recommending the range to others.

Thanks for the support!

Keep an eye on our traders section for some new product releases in the next few weeks.

Cheers

Neil


----------



## ah234 (Nov 10, 2015)

Chris Donaldson said:


> On the strength of this thread I've just ordered a wo-wo mitt. Looking forward to trying it.


A bit repetitive but you won't be disappointed. Quality service and really good products- the discount code and price are brill too


----------



## shane_ctr (Dec 17, 2006)

I thought I would take a picture of my wheel mitt after using yesterday just been finished with warm water and left to dry.


----------



## jamiepollock643 (May 12, 2013)

Ive got two dooka wheel mitts and have found both to be excellent. I have a dark blue and a white, strangely i find there to be a bit of difference between them when they dry, the blue drying much softer and plushier. But when wet they are both the same and i have used mine week in week out on two cars for over a year and a half now without any issues. Def would recommend them, but id imagine it to be a personal preference thing due to wheel types etc. Must have a nosey at the microfibre madness and wowo ones, even tho i most certainly dont need asnymore wheel cleaning pads or brushes..........


----------



## harooshum (May 28, 2012)

shane_ctr said:


> I thought I would take a picture of my wheel mitt after using yesterday just been finished with warm water and left to dry.


So this is a pic of your mitt after being used then washed. I know it's used for wheels, but doesn't it look damaged and falling apart? Or is it just me? Cheers. By the way, I'm researching mitts for wheel-only use.


----------



## nick_mcuk (Jan 4, 2008)

shane_ctr said:


> I am replacing my Dooka wheel mitt and to be honest it hasn't been that good it just seems to have fallen apart.


Really?? I have a red Dooka Wheel mit and its years old....ok the colour has faded now but its certainly not fallen apart...its been used with shampoos, fallout removers, acid wheel cleaners and alkaline cleaners and still performs really well.

How have you treated it they do need to be rinses properly after use and allowed to airdry with the occasional brush through with a Swissvax interior cleaner brush.

What you have to also remember is that this is a natural backed wool product so if you leave it soggy or in water the skin backing will break down and fall apart

My recommendation would be the Dooka products as they are simply second to none in my personal experience....


----------



## Bazsm (May 6, 2011)

Wo-Wo here as well, wasn't sure it was right until I used it and now a convert 

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

